# Being Content with an Agreement



## smhbbag (Mar 29, 2007)

I've always loved the parable of the laborers in the vineyard (Matt. 20:1-16). 

The punchline there is, of course, that we should be content when we make an agreement to do certain work for certain pay, regardless of whether others get a "better deal." 

This exact situation is not what I am struggling with, but something like it. So here goes:

There are 35ish other people at my company hired to perform the same duties as supervisors that I am. Many do not do their part in helping finish off tasks at the end of our workday. They leave early, or just stand around looking busy (which it is easy to do in a large, industrial environment like ours) while, essentially, 5-10 of us complete the work. 

I am happy to do what I am assigned, and I believe I get more than fair compensation (and appreciation) for the effort I put in. The problem is: most of us are also students, and it makes a very real difference to me if I have to stay an hour later than I "should" to finish things off. Many hands make light work - we have many hands, but not all are working.

Is this a situation where I have the "right" to go to my boss and request that he keep tabs on these people to fulfill their part of the obligation? I know that I've earned his respect enough that he will not take it as petty whining, finger-pointing or the like. This has been going on for a long time, and he is aware of it. Just not doing anything about it.

I still feel very uncomfortable doing so, as I am (and have been) content to just do it myself and leave it at that. Even when I make up for their lack of work, I still feel fairly compensated. But this just isn't the way it is supposed to be, and it sure would make my life a lot easier if they were held accountable. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd say politely bring the issue up to your boss. Let him know your concerns and then hear his side. Who knows he may just be waiting for someone like you to bring it up.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 29, 2007)

As long as you understand that by going to your boss you are not as much saying that your co-workers aren't doing their job but that _he_ isn't doing his in managing them-which he isn't. Just tread lightly and respectfully and make sure you take extra care in your wording. You might even phrase it in asking him if he has any ideas how you could improve morale or increase productivity...


----------



## JohnV (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeremy:

If you're thinking of telling your boss about this, do it in a way that suggests improvement in productivity or product. There are always times when the bosses are looking for better ways to do things. Whatever you do, don't do it as if you have a chip on your shoulder, or as if you have a grudge against anyone. Try to present it as a positive suggestion, as if you want to help. They'll accept that because you are already an eager worker in their sight, it seems. No one will take it amiss if you offer a suggestion for improvement. 

You could suggest a kind of piece-work approach to the different tasks that require finishing at the end of the day, for example. If the management is content with the way things are now, they won't mind paying a little more if more work gets done. That way everyone is happy. It might even mean more pay for you while doing less overtime.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeremy,

I would not say anything. Don't assume that the bosses don't notice that others leave early or that 5-10 are working hard until day's end. If you labor with motivation then your motivation obviously sets you apart from those that aren't working. They're not getting away with as much as you might imagine.


----------



## gwine (Mar 30, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> I would not say anything. Don't assume that the bosses don't notice that others leave early or that 5-10 are working hard until day's end. If you labor with motivation then your motivation obviously sets you apart from those that aren't working. They're not getting away with as much as you might imagine.



They probably aren't. Since I work as a union employee I can appreciate the idea of different amounts of effort expended by different people. We've seen our numbers decrease because management has figured out that if there are 4 electricians covering one area and 1 consistently slacks off then they only need 3 to handle the load.

At one point your company will most likely make the same decision, and you will be grateful for your strong work ethic. And if they let you go instead of on of the slackers (which unfortunately happens)? Your real Boss knows.


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 30, 2007)

^Ironically, I'm in management in a unionized labor environment. And oh how I envy your management....able someone to let someone go because of willful lack of productivity or stealing time? (To me, they are the same). Hah, in my dreams.

Wait, did I just say that? My company may be reading this


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 30, 2007)

Well a union certainly changes things.

I don't know your union environment. Some bosses do reward hard work even in unions.


----------



## Gregg (Mar 30, 2007)

He that is slothful in his work is brother to him that is a great waster. 
(Proverbs 18:9)


----------



## gwine (Mar 31, 2007)

smhbbag said:


> ^Ironically, I'm in management in a unionized labor environment. And oh how I envy your management....able someone to let someone go because of willful lack of productivity or stealing time? (To me, they are the same). Hah, in my dreams.
> 
> Wait, did I just say that? My company may be reading this



Dream on. This is General Motors I'm talking about. Union employees are not fired - they are just moved to another world wide facilities (read - their labor is charged to) so our cost per vehicle looks lower.

Don't envy our management. I sure wouldn't want to be in their shoes, getting flak from above and below.


----------

